# Honeywell aquastat L8148e molex plug help



## Dawgy33 (Feb 22, 2020)

The 6 pin moles plug running from Johnson control (mizer m35) has 4 wires 
Running from it white black red and green where do they go into that plug on back of Honeywell L8148e there 3 holes on top 3 on bottom bottom right is empty green wire is a jumper wire. I appreciate it
Dawgy33 is online now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message


----------

